
Vaadin Flow: Connecting Java and Web Components - CaveatRe
https://vaadin.com/blog/vaadin-flow-the-next-piece-of-vaadin-10-is-now-in-developer-preview
======
samiheikki
Seems interesting.. but can this be used in creating PWAs? I'm little
concerned with the Server <-> Client communication with poor (or no) internet
connection?

